# Kendo's Homebrew (Pic Heavy)



## kendo89

Well I have recently been in admiration of people have been having a go at making their own wax.

It took me all of 5 minutes to decide i wanted to give it a go.

So a couple of weeks passed and deliveries kept coming until i had this small lot.










I decided yesterday "let the fun begin"

I started off quite conservatively with only 15% carnauba.

And it came out looking like this.










I was really quite chuffed with myself as the texture wasn't bad at all.










Would melt if rubbed between fingers too.










I then decided to put it to the test. Unfortunately the car was covered in snow and i was so excited to put it on something i did what everyone else does and put it on a cd.










Left it for 8 minutes total until cured and then buffed it off.

Ill let the next pictures talk for themselves but i just keep spraying water and the beads kept getting bigger. :argie:





































Few closer pictures at different points.



















Thanks for reading.

More to come soon.


----------



## abbacus

Looks good mate, be interesting to see how it performs on the car! Look forward to the updates! :thumb:


----------



## Short1e

Love the last picture with all the colours


----------



## Dodo Factory

Looks like a solid start, well done.  Have you tried it at 70% carnauba yet?


----------



## kendo89

Dodo Factory said:


> Looks like a solid start, well done.  Have you tried it at 70% carnauba yet?


Not quite 70% but did have a laugh and try a 50% mix which is just silly (i knew it was before i started).

Not the best outcome :lol:

Have done another today with a few interesting ingredients in and have upped the carnauba to about 26% and it feels really nice. Will update soon.

Thanks again guys :thumb:


----------



## nuberlis

Super Beads!Keep it going as this looks very promising.:thumb:


----------



## Dibdub1

Any updates on this fella? Looks like a lot of fun and I bet you feel well chuffed with the results of that!


----------



## Sirmally2

Full credit to you bud. Keep updating :-D


----------



## Spoony

The picture second from last is an absolute beauty. Have you got the full size you could email me for a background for my desktop.

Looking forward to the next istallment


----------



## craigeh123

Bloody hell looks like the first go was a good one !


----------



## kendo89

Thanks a lot guys. 

I have been busy over the last week and have experimented with certain ingredients.

I have now dropped the solvents a bit and got the carnauba up to 31% and i've still got a workable wax 

Im going to apply it to my fiesta on wednesday so updates then.

Spoony if you send me pm with your email i'll send it over for you.:thumb:


----------



## kendo89

Update Time!

After experimenting a couple more times i had a wax i was quite happy with and this is it.










Although slightly harder than i initially wanted it had an interesting feel. I set about testing this one on my fiesta.

Unfortunately i woke up this morning and the weather here in Coventry just wasn't playing ball.

I persevered and washed the car followed by decontaminating and stripping the bonnet of previous protection.

The rain had stopped and i did get a chance to apply the wax (unfortunately no pictures due to me worrying it would start raining).

It applied ok, by no means a production wax but not bad. Cured within 10 minutes and it wasn't too bad to buff off either.

Ill now let the pictures explain the rest.

Shine 




























Beading :doublesho



















More updates to come. Durability testing and new brews all in the pipeline.


----------



## twoscoops

That looks like a very good finish on the bonnet mate and nice uniform beading...well done!


----------



## Adrian Convery

I want to make my own wax so bad now, that looks great!


----------



## kendo89

twoscoops said:


> That looks like a very good finish on the bonnet mate and nice uniform beading...well done!


Thanks dude. Yer i was chuffed to say the least at the way it is beading 



Adrian Convery said:


> I want to make my own wax so bad now, that looks great!


Honestly mate, go for it! Its such an experience. Yes it can be frustrating but my god its so enjoyable to get a working wax that you have made.

If you do choose to go ahead let me know and if you have any questions ill happily answer them as best i can. :thumb:


----------



## southwest10

astonishing beads SIR


----------



## kendo89

Right well as we had a good bit of weather today i decided to strip the whole car of its protection and give it a good going over followed by my own wax .

Process was

Jetwash
Snow Foam (Magifoam)
Jetwash
Washed wheels (Bilberry/Daytona Wheel Brush)
Wash 2BM (AF Lather)
Clay (Autobrite Red Devil)
Decontamination (Iron X)
Snow Foam
Jetwash
Cleanse/Polish (Lime Prime)
Wax (Kendo's Homebrew )
Wheels & Tyres dressed (AF Finale + Autoglym Tyre Dressing)

And the pictures.
































































And my favourite shot of the day.


----------



## Spoony

New blend looks promising, much more fun than buying some wax.


----------



## kendo89

Spoony said:


> New blend looks promising, much more fun than buying some wax.


Yer it's looking really promising. Im yet to add a few useful ingredients to the mix but im going to let this batch face the durability test first.

The application process could be improved as its a bit tricky to apply thinly but the good side is that it really buffs off well.


----------



## kendo89

Right im out of Carnauba now and i've got no further 

As soon as i get some more (hopefully in next few days) im going to do few more batches and maybe have a few samples to send to people.

This would be on a proviso of the following-

- its ok with the mods
- i have no responsibility for damage you cause by using the product
- samples will not be the nicest packaging
- user pays for postage
- user gives feedback via pm


----------



## NorthernNick

good stuff mate! looks great!
I'd be up for sampling if you sent some, as ive got a couple cars (family) to do in easter time


----------



## Panth

Looks very good mate and good on you for trying this at home!


----------



## kendo89

NorthernNick said:


> good stuff mate! looks great!
> I'd be up for sampling if you sent some, as ive got a couple cars (family) to do in easter time


Yer no problem mate, as soon as i get the next batch sorted and im happy with them ill send it out. If you dont mind me asking what colour vehicles will you test on?



Panth said:


> Looks very good mate and good on you for trying this at home!


Thanks mate. It has been quite messy at times and i've ruined a pan or two haha

Ive also got some packaging idea's sorted i might give a sneak peek on them soon. :thumb:


----------



## BandyQuill

brilliant job there, might have yourself a winner if you can make it easier to apply as you say.


----------



## kendo89

BandyQuill said:


> brilliant job there, might have yourself a winner if you can make it easier to apply as you say.


This is my main aim now. Adding a few ingredients which are on the way to me should help. I've got my fingers crossed for the carnauba coming soon so i can dock the white coat again haha.


----------



## Bratwurst

Your car's lovely kendo! :argie:

Cracking wax work too man :thumb:


----------



## stolt

thats really clever, like the pictures too, second fom bottomw made me think of screen saver!!


----------



## kendo89

wee_green_mini said:


> Your car's lovely kendo! :argie:
> 
> Cracking wax work too man :thumb:


Thanks mate. I do enjoy keeping it looking nice.



stolt said:


> thats really clever, like the pictures too, second fom bottomw made me think of screen saver!!


If you/anyone wants the full resolution pictures just let me know. :thumb:


----------



## kendo89

We have CARNAUBA!! Time to brew tomorrow.


----------



## kendo89

Right well after a few more attempts im getting quite stressed 

All my current attempts have kind of split. I get a milky type look on top of the wax and the bottom sets in a strange texture. Im banging my head against the wall to find out what im doing differently.

If anyone knows why this may happen please let me know.


----------



## The_Bouncer

kendo89 said:


> Right well after a few more attempts im getting quite stressed
> 
> All my current attempts have kind of split. I get a milky type look on top of the wax and the bottom sets in a strange texture. Im banging my head against the wall to find out what im doing differently.
> 
> If anyone knows why this may happen please let me know.


How are you cooling it ? - are you using any colouring etc


----------



## kendo89

Thanks for your time bouncer.

I have got colouring in the wax which is a paraffin based product if i remember correctly.

Have tried cooling in oven to keep constant temp or in the double boiler to get a slow cool down time, could it be this?

Thanks again mate.


----------



## kendo89

Also another question for you Bouncer. Did you heat the ingredients in the pot you were to keep the wax in or pour after? If pour after did you warm the pot that you are going to transfer to?


----------



## The_Bouncer

No the wax is made seperate then poured into the containers and left to cool, cooling is a delicate process as too long and the sediments of the product start to form or too early and it's just a boiling mass of wax. Re the final pot - this is left at natural room temp

Could be a combination of the ingredients within the mix cooling at different temps, you'll find depending on what your pouring into the base gets cooler first - if you are using colouring you may see different grades of colour as the wax finally cools - also depending on how long you do what I call the final mix whilst making the product - as sometimes although it looks like everything has melted, it's good to keep the stirring up for a while to ensure it has fully mixed > as this if not fully mixed when poured could also cause seperation issues between oils & solvents once poured.

So overall a lot of things to consider but as long as you have mixed thouroughly and poured ok, the look of the product may just be the natural cooling process - this doesn't mean the wax won't be any good in fact it will be perfectly usable but maybe not so eye friendly to look at.

Once cooled, leave the wax for a few days and try it - it'll probably be fine.

:thumb:


----------



## McClane

Nice thread, and great effort on the wax making. Sweet looking fiesta too :thumb:

Are you guys who have a crack at this referring to a particular thread, website or resource to get a basic starting point?

Obviously, theres a lot of trial and error involved... but I the basics must be somewhere :thumb:


----------



## kendo89

-PJB- said:


> Nice thread, and great effort on the wax making. Sweet looking fiesta too :thumb:
> 
> Are you guys who have a crack at this referring to a particular thread, website or resource to get a basic starting point?
> 
> Obviously, theres a lot of trial and error involved... but I the basics must be somewhere :thumb:


I spent lots of hours reading threads on here including RubbishBoy's and Bouncers who ive taken massive inspiration from.

Ive also delved into a lot of the internet i didnt know existed with looking at compatible ingredients including organics and polymers.

My brain at some points needs time to cool off so my advice would be dont get hung up on a bad batch, just work on how to make it better. Im on about my 11th brew now and its gradually getting there.


----------



## McClane

kendo89 said:


> I spent lots of hours reading threads on here including RubbishBoy's and Bouncers who ive taken massive inspiration from.
> *
> Ive also delved into a lot of the internet i didnt know existed with looking at compatible ingredients including organics and polymers. *
> 
> My brain at some points needs time to cool off so my advice would be dont get hung up on a bad batch, just work on how to make it better. Im on about my 11th brew now and its gradually getting there.


Nice one! :thumb: Any links for this sort of stuff? Or where and what you searched? Don't mind if its proprietary literature... I've access to a bit through work :thumb:


----------



## kendo89

-PJB- said:


> Nice one! :thumb: Any links for this sort of stuff? Or where and what you searched? Don't mind if its proprietary literature... I've access to a bit through work :thumb:


I'll try to find out a link or 2 tonight as to where to start.

Also its good looking at the msds of certain waxes. A word of warning is to take these at face value and then further research any ingredients listed. Do not just take it for gospal that its a recipe for a success story as most the time they are useless.


----------



## kendo89

Update coming tonight!!

3 new waxes ive brewed and am quite happy with. 

If anyone is in the Coventry area and would like to try one of them just let me know.


----------



## kendo89

Well here is the last 3 attempts. All ranging from 25 to 30% carnauba and im quite happy with 15. (As you can see i have some white residue forming on the surface of wax 13 and 14 not sure if this is due to the colouring, maybe bouncer can say if he experienced anything like this?)










Tried 15 on the Range Rover at weekend.




























Was really happy with the way it went on cured and buffed off. Now its down to durability.


----------



## Deasha

#15does look nice!


----------



## TopSport+

15 the best!


----------



## magpieV6

Oooh looks great! Im going to start my homebrew very soon!


----------



## Shariain

Would love to start a home brew just trying to find my feet and get some info on where to start and what products to start off with.


----------



## LRTom

Where did you ever get to with this?


----------

